# First ever WG Visual Novel Game - Love Hina Fanfiction



## dr-black-jack (Nov 16, 2008)

Since the dawn of FAism on the internet, FAs worldwide have yearned for a new way to interact with their bulging beauties. They've created stories, poetry and pages upon pages of awsome art but that was still never enough. It is time for a change.






Presenting previews for the western world's first ever WG visual novel! Based on the Ronin 15 Saga of Motoko Aoyama from the hit manga 'love hina', this story will be presented in a whole new way! Using a combination of art, story and the added dimensions of sound and music, we hope to create something revolutionary! A whole new method of delivering WG literature in a whole new light!

Now what is a 'visual novel' you might ask? Is it just simply an illustrated story in a PDF file? If that's all you were expecting you'll be pleasently surprised to find that this is much, MUCH more. Visual novels are a degree of interactive fiction, able to provide stories and set the atmosphere to immerse readers in a deep and exciting plot. The added aspect of well crafted visuals as arranged by an array of awsome artists who have painstakenly given their taime and effort to delivering this project to its fullest are sure to delight FAs both young and old a like!

As the game nears completion we shall be sure to let you know. In the mean time, we hope that these teaser images will be enough to whet your appetite for now. Visit my Deviantart page if you wish to know more!

The winds of revolution are coming. Expect them.


----------



## boomer232005 (Nov 16, 2008)

I Vote For " Feed You".


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 16, 2008)

what site is this?


----------



## dr-black-jack (Nov 17, 2008)

http://dr-black-jack.deviantart.com/

This is my DA page and the host of the love hina WG story chapters

Fellow artists who have banded together with me to help create this visual novel project include

Bblack: http://bblack2430.deviantart.com/
Blyzzarde: http://blyzzarde.deviantart.com/
Thepervertwithin: http://thepervertwithin.deviantart.com/

Please check their sites out also for some awsome WG art talent!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 17, 2008)

Very interesting! Congrats on the collab!


----------

